
McKinsey's Company: Capital's Willing Executioners - yarapavan
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2019/02/mckinsey-company-capitals-willing-executioners
======
yarapavan
It's an interesting piece, by an author who chose to be anonymous:

To those convinced that a secretive cabal controls the world, the usual
suspects are Illuminati, Lizard People, or “globalists.” They are wrong,
naturally. There is no secret society shaping every major decision and
determining the direction of human history. There is, however, McKinsey &
Company.

The biggest, oldest, most influential, and most prestigious of the “Big Three”
management consulting firms, McKinsey has played an outsized role in creating
the world we occupy today. In its 90+ year history, McKinsey has been a
whisperer to presidents and CEOs. McKinsey serves more than 2,000
institutions, including 90 of the top 100 corporations worldwide. It has acted
as a catalyst and accelerant to every trend in the world economy: firm
consolidation, the rise of advertising, runaway executive compensation,
globalization, automation, and corporate restructuring and strategy.

